

Ask HN: Help with procuring a laptop for someone in New Delhi - jacquesm

Hello HN, I have an unusual request:<p>An internet friend of mine in New Delhi would very much like a laptop of their own to work on a little start-up idea full time in stead of in fits and starts, but shipping one internationally is going to be fraught with risk (theft, damage, etc).<p>So I'm wondering if anybody in or around New Delhi has a laptop that they would want to part with for a fair value, anything from a netbook or larger would be good.<p>If you do, please let me know and we'll arrange for payment and pick-up somehow, my email is j@ww.com<p>thank you.<p>Jacques
======
desigooner
I'd advise on either procuring it from India itself. Try investigating options
in Singapore. That might be a better venue as far as warranty and base price
goes compared to procuring it from the US and transporting it to India

------
GeneralMaximus
I'm sure you can find a used computer store in Nehru Place. Otherwise,
netbooks are incredibly cheap. I bought an Aspire One AOD260 a few weeks ago
for INR 17000.

EDIT: were you on #hackers-india a few days ago?

------
param
why can't they buy one in Delhi itself? lots of options are available that
aren't that much pricier than the US. The last time I wanted to take a net
book to India for a relative, we figured it was cheaper to buy in India
directly as the US warranty is hard to apply in India anyways. In our case, it
was:

Base Price (US) < Base Price (India)

Base Price+warranty(US) > Base Price (India)

Base Price+warranty(US) < Base Price + warranty (India)

\-- i.e. the difference wasn't that large as evidenced by eq. 2

------
learner4life
Buy it in India. Dell sells them at reasonable prices.
<http://www.dell.co.in/>

